# need advise from ex-smokers



## LFin (Aug 18, 2012)

My husband is FINALLY giving up cigarettes. He has been trying for a year with patches, gums, and e-cigs and nothing worked for him. We just had a baby girl and after a long talk he has decided to try to quit cold turkey. It has been a week since his last cigarette and I am trying to come up with a reward system to show him how much he could get for the money he previously spent on cigarettes. He has been wanting a fry-daddy so I got him one of those today along with a congratulations card. I would like to continue to have rewards for him. 

For those of you that have quit, do you think this is a good idea? My fear is that he will begin lying when he smokes so he will still get the rewards. He was hiding smoking from me for the past 10 months and I found out about it on our anniversary. Since then he has been telling me when he "accidentally" smoked, but since he had been lying so much I am still having trouble trusting him. Would it be terrible to ask him to take a nicotine test before he can keep the gifts? I don't want to reward him for being a good liar.

What was helpful when you quit??

Thanks!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish your husband the best of luck.I'm in the midst of trying to quit myself and it's definitely no walk in the park.As cigarettes here can cost anywhere from $7.50-$11.00 a package I'll be saving upwards of a hundred dollars a week.That will be going into a vacation account.Now if I can only get through the first month.


----------



## LFin (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you! Good luck to you too! I quit last year cold turkey and know how hard it can be. Just keep in mind when you want "just one", it restarts all of the cravings and makes it so much harder. At least it did for me. Stick to it and soon you will feel SO amazing and healthy!


----------

